# New kind of Predator



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Never seen this before ? Well you will now.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

How odd! You can only think it was because its growing his antlers and sort some vitamins, minerals etc from it!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I never thought of a deer munching on animals . those yotes better watch out.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's hilarious ! He showed that bird. I've never seen anything like that before. He'd make a great dog decoy....LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I found it odd that he just ate the bird as if it was just another piece of grass. Looked to me to be a young bird, the parents were flying about its head.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

It was a young bird thats why the parents were mobbing the deer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah that it and it was not able to fly. Oh well...ever see anything else like that ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No I've never seen a deer eat a bird.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How odd.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have heard of hogs eating people in rare situations, go out to feed the hogs and never come back.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

knapper said:


> I have heard of hogs eating people in rare situations, go out to feed the hogs and never come back.


Thats because a pig is an omnivore, a deer is a herbivore thats why its so odd.


----------

